# Did you get a BFP? How many days off work after ET?



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Missy12 recently asked this question and I thought it would make a good poll for future reference.

I have created the poll so you can reply more than once to account for more than one BFP.

Also, I know lots of clinics have different OTD rules so I have had to just put approximates, although i know this won't be accurate for some people.

Thank you!*


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks cloudy x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

3-5days so far winning!


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

No bfp as yet but I'm planning on taking 5 days off in total if I'm lucky enough to get that far


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Interesting to keep viewing this x


----------



## lucky2014 (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been quite unnerved by this poll as I hadn't really considered that it might be helpful to have time off after the ET.  I am due to have my EC next Monday or Tuesday so I am now praying ET is Friday and I at least have the weekend. This just isn't a time I can take holiday but now I'm quite scared as It doesn't feel like these results can be a coincidence....


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mine was on a Saturday so I had the Sunday off as it was a weekend and was at work on Monday. I didn't take it particularly easy though - the clinic said none of that would make much difference (we went for a mooch about central london and a fancy lunch). If it had been a week day I was just intending to take the afternoon of it off and go back to work the next day.


----------



## FLC2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ah, this is really interesting. I'm not telling work about our TX, and it will be really tough to have two bouts of 'illness' so close together, so I'm planning on self-certifying as sick from the day of EC until ET, and going back after that. It shouldn't, including weekends, be any longer than 5 days, so that should be fine, and I'm really hoping that it's true that what you do after ET doesn't make much difference.

My other plan is possibly to tell work that I have to have a minor op (cyst removal, if I decide to do this), and then see if the hospital can sign me off for longer, with a note that is vague enough about the actual cause. I've heard most are happy to just say 'gynaecological', and nothing more than that. Anyone know if that's true?

I'm a bit reluctant to take too much time off sick though, as if it doesn't work and we want to cycle again in a few months, it will make things even more difficult second/third/etc time around.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

lucky2014 said:


> I've been quite unnerved by this poll as I hadn't really considered that it might be helpful to have time off after the ET. I am due to have my EC next Monday or Tuesday so I am now praying ET is Friday and I at least have the weekend. This just isn't a time I can take holiday but now I'm quite scared as It doesn't feel like these results can be a coincidence....


Don't feel unnerved honey, I think the poll doesn't show anything to be honest because it's not that many responses and it's quite spread out.

I have had 3 transfers so far and I have to admit I have needed some time off afterwards. You can sign yourself off sick for 5 days honey, and your GP wont hesitate to sign you off. Just think, in 5 years time you will never look back and regret being off work sick for a few days if that's what you feel you need.

Also, remember that loads and loads of people will do IVF and never come on such a forum, and there are also lots of women who either don't work, or are teachers and time it around 6 weeks holiday time xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

FLC2013 said:


> My other plan is possibly to tell work that I have to have a minor op (cyst removal, if I decide to do this), and then see if the hospital can sign me off for longer, with a note that is vague enough about the actual cause. I've heard most are happy to just say 'gynaecological', and nothing more than that. Anyone know if that's true?
> 
> I'm a bit reluctant to take too much time off sick though, as if it doesn't work and we want to cycle again in a few months, it will make things even more difficult second/third/etc time around.


In my experience the clinic wouldn't sign me off, they would give me a letter saying "gynaecological procedure" backing up me self-certifying for a week (my work can be difficult) and then my GP signed me off after that with "reactive stress". Don't worry about having time of for another cycle, concentrate on this one and focus on what you need to do for you. No one ever regrets not going to work. IVF is tough and a pretty major thing, don't feel you have to keep pushing yourself xxx


----------



## FLC2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks, Cloudy. This is where it gets a tiny bit complicated, as DH and I moved house a few weeks ago, after we got referred to Guys for our ICSI. The new place is only a couple of miles down the road, but it puts us outside the coverage area for our current GP. I was going to leave registering somewhere new until after this cycle was completed, but perhaps it's best to bite the bullet and do it now. Then at least if do need a note, there won't be any issue with the doc refusing to see me, if they rumble us!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah bless you, what a lot of stress! If it helps I continued going to my old doctors (sadly quite regularly due to the problems I was having at the time with my Endo) and never got caught out. In fact I only changed when we needed to apply for IVF funding and then our addresses were important because of letters and things.

Good luck honey, changing Doctors isn't that hard - I think it took about 2 weeks in all and then we had to have a check up with the new Doctor which probably took the longest (our GP is a bit of a nightmare - it's either a 3wk wait or an emergency)

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

Thought I'd add my vote now this was back. I had two weeks off but that was because it happened to coincide with booked annual leave. I think the relaxing on holiday had more to so with the success than the time off as I probably did more on holiday than at work and as I was out of the country for the second week I could forget about it all a bit more


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well I Had et on a Friday then went back to work on the min as I had just had 6weeks off workin in a school I started bleeding v early on the fri of that first week somive decided no time I will stay off thru 2ww x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

I had transfer on the Saturday morning and went back to work on the Monday - resulted in a bfp.

I had told my manager (and told him he could tell the other team managers and overall section manager as it would have been difficult for him otherwise) and as my DH works for the same employer he had told his manager too. We are very lucky when it came to time off my manager said just let me know when you will be off and I will make your time up.  I did not feel pressured to go back when I wasn't ready, but also felt that I did not want to take advantage and take too much time off.  

On our second try we decided not to tell work and I just took the time as annual leave. As I was not sure on date of transfer I said that I was not sure about plans for one or two of the days so was booking them off but may be in.  Work part time and transfer was on the Wednesday so had the Thursday off, don't work a Friday anyway and went back on Monday.  I felt that I did do more physical things during the tww in the second cycle, but that may be due to already having a demanding three year old.  Number of follies, eggs and embies were nearly identical but second go was a BFN.


----------



## Catf2008 (Apr 19, 2014)

I've done 2 rounds so far, took exactly the same amount of time off after both rounds (3 days including Egg Transfer day) 1 round was a BFN and the other was a BFP, I know when I do round 3 I'll take the exact amount of time off again


----------



## Amoeba1705 (Sep 1, 2014)

First round one my consultant gave me 1 week from & including ec then my gp  signed me off for the 2ww, then after bfp for a further 2 weeks until my scan but I miscarried just before scan day, i was then signed off by gp for a further 2.5 weeks....total 7.5weeks off 

Round 2 I went to gp 3 days after ec (was self-certifying) and got 4 weeks which would take me to scan if bfp, unfortunately it was bfn, but the extra 2 weeks gave me time to get into right head space to go back...total 4.5 weeks off!


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm self employed and work 24 hour shifts up to six days per week. I took the whole cycle off and three weeks after egg transfer and then started a new booking. I'm very glad I took the time off as it would have been impossible to fit in scans and also stimming made me incredibly tired. I'm now eight weeks and am somewhat struggling with my shift pattern and constantly worried it will be too much stress for baby.


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

I work in a school (Physics technician) so no time off term time is allowed. Because of this, and the fact I work in a very close knit team I have been very open about treatment. Personally for me I have found it has been easier this way.

I had the day of EC (Wednesday), then went back on the following Tuesday for a meeting, then full time on the Wednesday. Stimming and EC hit me very hard physically (2nd time PCOS with very responsive ovaries!) so I wasn't well enough to go back before then. I ended up getting a positive but then a long and slow miscarriage followed so the next 3 weeks were on and off work wise. They were amazing and just let me come and go as I please. They knew I wouldn't abuse it after 9 years of no sick time and also doing a lot of unpaid extras.

I am currently down regulating for a frozen cycle and plan to have the day of transfer off and then the rest of that week. Transfer could be Tuesday - Friday as they want to take the embryos to day 5 if they can so I will go back on the following Monday and be on 'light' duties ie. no heavy lifting or handling volatile chemicals.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I only took the day of transfer off. I did go back to work on light duties because of the work I do, I couldn't possibly do my job after just in case.
I personally didn't want any more time off, I'd be too bored sat at home, far too much time to think. X


----------



## Cl3o (Jan 15, 2015)

I was very lucky and told work I was starting IVF. I was given a week 'special leave' which I used for EC week, then I booked re-rostered rest days and was given 2 extra free days off by work. This allowed me plenty of time to rest and I also got to test before going back to work the next day. In total I had 3 weeks off. Sounds a lot but I am now 7wks3 days and wouldn't change a thing.
Since I returned to work I have been put on restricted duties and they have also reduced my hours for 4 weeks to allow me to gradually get back into work. I am very fortunate to have a good employer x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

So I'm only cycle 1 ( having a horrible time with 2 eggs collected and I for day 2 transfer tomorrow). My GP signed me off around halfway through stims and had been encouraged me to stop work earlier,but I didn't want to. She is happy to give me a sick line for 2ww (which I probably won't need given our ****ty cycle) and longer If need be. I work in a very stressful, difficult healthcare setting and don't feel physically up to work at the moment.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm self-employed (wedding & portrait photographer) and both cycles I simply worked from home at my desk for 3 days or so after ET. I couldn't have taken, nor would have taken more time off because it would have been pretty pointless imo. If I'd had a wedding or session booked I would have just had someone come with me to help carry the heavy stuff but otherwise I would have carried on as normal. 

This time around I have an easy booking around the time of ET and I will be carrying on with it as normal. I'll only be walking around for 2 hours with one camera so it'll be fine I'm sure  

On the other hand, I think that if I was in a full-time employed job I would have maybe asked the GP to sign me off from EC to a week after ET just because I would have that option and being at work may have been stressful (if my previous job is anything to go by!)


----------

